
Trump demands swing states with Democratic governors loosen Covid regulations - ETHisso2017
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/17/coronavirus-trump-demands-states-liberate-amid-protests.html
======
bediger4000
What's the downside to Trump of demanding the "liberation" of swing states
(particularly those with Democrat governers)?

Tweets are official orders, they've got the legal standing of a sneeze.

Suppose the governors go along with Trump. Two scenarios:

1\. "Liberating" the states works. Not that many more people get sick, their
economy gets better. Trump wins! He ordered them to do something, and it
worked! Trump's a Genius!

2\. "Liberating" those states doesn't work. Many people get sick, some extra
deaths occur. Big deal, Trump just tweeted. He tweets what ever's on his mind.

Suppose the governor's don't go along with Trump, they listen to
epidemiologists.

Same two scenarios, in (1) Trump can just write off the tweet. It was hot
garbage from his lie-hole. No biggie. In (2), Trump's a genius! They should
have listened to him.

This whole twitter thing should be illegal for the same reason that the USA
has records laws and sunshine laws. It's essentially corrupt influence.

